

BFG Python web framework 1.0 released - cguardia
http://lists.repoze.org/pipermail/repoze-dev/2009-July/001936.html

======
costan
"The repoze.bfg package contains 11K lines of Python code. 8000 lines of that
total line count is unit test code that tests the remaining 3000 lines."

And this is a win?

~~~
teilo
Exactly the kind of nonsense that makes me not want to do TDD. Testing = good.
TDD = religion.

Ok, maybe a bit of an exaggeration. But not much.

Everything in moderation.

~~~
mcdonc
I'm the primary author of said nonsense. I didn't do TDD on this project, for
the record.

So was my mistake in actually writing these tests or was it just advertising
them? ;-)

~~~
costan
I think it's great that your framework is 100% tested. I hold my iPhone
toolkit (ZergSupport) to the same standard.

The part I wasn't happy about was that you need 8000 lines of tests for 3000
lines of code. Without having actually read your code, these numbers make me
think that your framework makes testing difficult. I strive to keep my tests
smaller than the code they're testing, and I'm sad when that fails.

Perhaps it's better to advertise 100% code coverage, rather than say that
tests are 72% of your codebase?

Re: the previous TDD comments... TDD is supposed to make you think about
tests, so when you write the main code it's more testable. TDD projects
supposedly have smaller tests. Disclaimer: I haven't grasped TDD yet.

~~~
mcdonc
Got it. "Advertising" problem, not an actual problem then.

